# African Mineral Salt



## Riverwater (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone use African Mineral Salt in their Tanganyika set ups?

If so, have you noticed any major differences in the fishes health? (as it contains a bunch of trace elements found in African Rift lakes)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought someone who uses the Rift mix might comment, but I see no replies. I don't use any additives, and I think most fishkeepers who have a high enough pH out of the tap do not use this either.

Part of the problem is this: those mysterious elements...what are they and how do we know our water does not already have them? When a benefit is not measurable and things work well without an additive...I keep it simple. Less work means more water changes and those I know are healthy for my fish.


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

I don't use it in my Tang tanks. I used to, years ago, but now I don't bother with it. I have relatively hard, alkaline water out of the tap, but I use calciferous sand and rocks to boost the KH a bit.

Most of the fish we keep have been bred and kept in relatively neutral water so I don't see that it makes much difference.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I use seachem's Lake salt and Tang buffer in small amounts (1/2 teaspoon buffer, 1/4 tsp salt.) We get water off tap at about 7.2-7.3.

when I experimented with not using it the Ph settled at 7.7 and KH 8.

I don't really NEED to use it but I enjoy the obsession that, sometimes unfortunately, goes with my husbandry. My additions, along with weekly changes keep ph at 8.4-5 and kh 16.

it SEEMS to have a positive effect on color and breeding frequency but I can't be certain that any if that is related. I try not to experiment with things that are working (That was hypocritical I know! :roll: )

Bottom line is I probably add stuff 70% for me and 30% for them


----------



## Riverwater (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, I agree with the responses...DJ Ransome...its hard to measure the benefits of using mineral salts compared to just simply taking a barebones approach focused on water stability which is key...and BioG it does in indeed stem from a preoccupation of having a perfect aquarium...makes you feel good knowing you go the extra mile. But, I admit, it does become even more challenging to justify using the minerals when you consider that most LFS don't use them in the first place. LOL


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I would be IMPRESSED if I heard of any lfs that buffers/salts all their Tang tanks  It's just not cost effective for them to adjust water all the time. If their were an lfs that tideous in their temporary husbandry I would probably buy from them.

However, raising a PH to 8 something and then selling those fish acclimated to said PH would probably spell disaster for the buyer since the sudden PH drop from store to home aquaria would probably kill the newcomers (That's assuming the home PH was say .5 or more lower.). :thumb:

Remember, The LFS main goal is to sell fish not keep them healthy which is precisely why we must quarantine newcomers for some time. too much turnover in retail tanks for good fish health to be even a concern for them. :wink:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Riverwater said:


> simply taking a barebones approach focused on water stability


It's not even that. What if your water already has enough or too much of the mineral, and you add more? Could even be detrimental. If I don't know what I am adding, don't know how much is the "perfect" amount and can't measure the starting levels, no thanks. Wow, sounds like I have control issues. :lol:


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting responses

Okay well I do use Cichlid salt and Tanganyikan buffer
Since I use rainwater to fill my tanks, the pH starts at 6-7
The reason for rainwater is, it's free. Tap water in Australia would end up costing a lot, for water changes up to 500L a week.
Most people in Australia use salts and buffers because water quality tests have shown very little in terms of minerals, trace elements and pH fluctuates in different areas. There's even cases of ammonia in the tap water and people on the local forum have had huge fish die offs. Same would go for rain water, there is barely any mineral content in rain water since obviously it rained and therefore would have been stripped of its mineral content through evaporation.
Low pH, GH and KH occurs with both tap and rainwater. 
I know that most LFS don't bother with buffering their water but I do know that the good ones here do use salt in their water. Also the fact that if I'm buying fish privately, it will most likely have been born and raised in water that has the correct water parameters.
The main reasons I use it is to reduce deformities in fry since there are people here who've done the research and found various information on the causes of some deformities which occur due to lack of minerals and trace elements. We've even got a Australian version of Seachems cichlid salt and Tanganyikan buffer created for the water here. However it could also be said that fish could acquire the required stuff from good food.
In my experience, after starting to use buffers and salt, there is a general improvement in fish colour, behaviour (i.e. more happy looking) and breeding.

Tropheus Fanatics (An Australian Forum) - Water parameters of Lake Tanganyika

"I did all three tests twice just to be sure there was no sampling error. The test was carried out in Musende Bay which is just around the corner from Mpulungu Harbour and directly opposite Kasakalwe.

GH = 11 Degrees German Hardness

KH = 17 Degrees German Hardness

PH = Off the scale ! The kit only goes as high as 8.8 and the colour returned was darker then the little card that comes with the kit. The darkest colour in the kit corresponds to a PH of 8.8 , but the colour returned from the test was darker then the darkest colour on the card, so we can safely say the PH was higher then 8.8. I have previously taken PH readings and got readings of around 9.4. This was back in 2000. Never measured the GH and KH though which is why this round of testing was so interesting to me."

Anyways, each to their own. 
That's my experience :wink:


----------

